# MAPUTO | Projects & Construction



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

*Deco Residence*

25 Fls




























*
Rani Towers*

1x20fls+1x16fls

http://torresrani.com/en/


*Central bank*

1x31fls+1x19fls





























To be continued...


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

nice!!! keep posting!


----------



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

*MAPUTO CITY(Finished & UC buildings)*

*Banco de Moçambique*-UC

Consists:1x31 fls+1x19 fls















































Deco residence-Finished

1x25 fls







































Rani Towers-UC

Consists:1x20 fl+1x16 fls

http://torresrani.com/en/


To be continued...


----------



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

Sorry people, by mistake i created a new Maputo building thread today,because i was not finding this.
Administrator,can you please delete this and consider the one i created today?


----------



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

Thank you...


----------



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

Polana Twin Towers-U/C

Consists: 2x34fls


----------



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

Platinum >20 fls U/C








































K Center 31 fls Approved
























































Polana Plaza 20 fls U/C























































Zen Residence 18 fls U/C 















































Maputo Beach front U/C




















BCI 10 fls U/C 





























Assos Condominio U/C


----------



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

VBC Towers 17 Fls U/C



















































































Cidadela da Matola Mall U/C





































Hotel CC Joaquim Chissano U/C


----------



## Thavane (Sep 21, 2010)

Maputo Green Capital|18F|UC


----------



## Thavane (Sep 21, 2010)

Maputo Business centre|21F|UC


----------



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

Valeu Thavane.


----------



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

*Domus hotel*-Proposed

24 fls










No more details now


----------



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

*Maputo city center*

MPT | City Center |29+32+35 FL | Av. Marginal
The City Center Project

The City Center Project project aims to convert the undeveloped private plot located at the Eastern Coast of the City of Maputo into a mixed condominium including housing apartments, offices, a hotel, a shopping center and a sports and leisure center.

The Project is located in the Eastern Coast of the City of Maputo, facing the beach directly. Behind it, the historical automotive race track from the colonial period can be found. The total area of the plot is 18,719 m2.

The project comprises a base structure where the car parking, shopping center, sports center and recreational areas will be included, with three great towers above: a hotel, an office building and an apartment building. The site is surrounded by two main roads which are +18.00 m and +20.00 m above sea level, respectively. The road which is at the side of the automotive race track is used for car access to the complex. The road which is at the side of ocean is used for pedestrian access to the building. Pedestrian access to the complex is allowed through two plazas which have each 486.72 m2 of area and are located at the +21.50 m level.

Below the +21.50 m level, there are two car parking floors in total, offering car parking for 881 cars, and at the +18.00 m level there are open car parks that serve as car parking for the shopping mall, offering parking in total for 180 cars.

The ground level of the building is located at +21.50 m above sea level and is accessed by going up 6 stairs from the road.

The project includes a shopping center area of 12,218 m2, on the first and second levels of the building complex around the plazas, comprising a recreational area composed of cafés and bars facing the beach directly, and the retail shops on the inner parts of the shopping center area.

The plateau above the shopping mall contains a sports center including gymnasium, spa and beauty complex, swimming pool, tennis courts and much more, together with an amazing view over the Indian Ocean.

The first tower is designed with 29 floors dedicated to hotel with a total of 696 rooms, with standard rooms of 38.62 m2, and a suite and king size rooms of 155.77 m2. The hotel includes conference rooms that have been designed as a unique offer for conference tourism in Maputo. The second tower is designed with 35 floors, dedicated to the offices, in total offering 50,642 m2. The third tower is designed with 32 floors dedicated to residences with 4 different types of house varying from 159.17 m2 to 78.29 m2. The last floor of residences is designed as penthouses with terraces.

This project fills a much needed gap in this city by providing it with shopping mall, hotel, offices and residential area together with recreational areas and sufficient car parking.


----------



## Amzibia (Feb 4, 2015)

INDIGO RESIDENCE 13 Fls_U/C

Índigo Residence estará situado na Av. Mao Tse Tung, 1039, em frente à 3ª esquadra da PRM.

Área Bruta de Construção: 3.071,00m2
Área do Lote: 550m2
Área de Impermeabilização: 85m2
Cércea: 48m2
Pisos para Habitação: 12
Total de Pisos: 0 + 13 + 1 Piso Recuado


----------



## el palmesano (May 27, 2006)

^^

nice!!


----------

